# flexible nonmetallic conduit question



## romexrocket

I have done it in the pass before,but not sure if it is legal. I dont see anything wrong with it , also the pvc fittings are a lot less expensive.

for the recoed I only used the pvc fittings because i ran out of carflex connects and the ac man was on the site waiting for me to heat up his condensing units couldnt tell him ill be back in an hour just wait here lol


----------



## Roger123

I believe that if there is a violation it would be a listing violation. So, you would have to check the listing of the said glue pvc termination.


----------



## itsunclebill

If you do a bit or research on ENT you will find it is specifically sized to be used with glue type PVC fittings and is listed for that use. My only gripe with glue is the springy nature of the ENT will often pull out of the fittings till the glue sets hard. The good thing is the ENT glues into hubbed boxes for use in concrete and makes a leakproof connection.


----------



## cannio

Ok..thanks for the replies. I did a little more googling tonight and found that carlon, the maker of carflex, does not recommend using solvent welded fittings with carflex....the all pvc liquid tight flexible conduit...

But it is ok to use regular pvc fittings with ENT or smurf tubing....which I have seen done for years.

I would do it in a pinch if I was in a bind.... I only changed the fittings this time because of the company I work for...they already knew I had to relocate some of the flex conduits and although they was there already I still cut the male adapters off and replaced with a normal carflex connector.

I work with backstabbing clods who might come onto the job behind me and make an issue of the connectors....changing the ones I relocated covers my butt.. so the issue is closed as far as I am concerned...no need to make waves out of the issue...

I dont understand why anyone should have a problem with it... It could probably be a legal means of connection....carflex could approve it as the connections I took apart were solid... but I'd say carflex would never recommend the connection to pvc fittings because a mechanical carflex connector sells for substantially more money that a pvc male adapter....lol

thanks again


----------



## kbsparky

cannio said:


> ..... I'd say carflex would never recommend the connection to pvc fittings because a mechanical carflex connector sells for substantially more money that a pvc male adapter....lol
> 
> thanks again


And you have hit the nail right on the head there. Funny thing that Carlon approves their PVC fittings for use with ENT (cheaper stuf) but not for the (more expensive) CarFlex? 

In any case, we have used PVC fittings for years with the CarFlex with excellent results....


----------



## MDShunk

It's never really dawned on me that Carflex was even the right O.D. to work in PVC fittings. I've never really seen it done that way. I've seen them on ENT fittings, but I don't use them on ENT either. I don't really use ENT that much, as far that goes. Anyone know what type of plastic Carflex is?


----------



## cannio

MDShunk said:


> It's never really dawned on me that Carflex was even the right O.D. to work in PVC fittings. I've never really seen it done that way. I've seen them on ENT fittings, but I don't use them on ENT either. I don't really use ENT that much, as far that goes. Anyone know what type of plastic Carflex is?


Carflex is pvc. 2 types are used, the softer pvc outer covering we see with a more ridgid pvc interior. I believe the ridgid pvs is the white stuff you see when cutting a piece of carflex.

It solvent welds to pvc conduit fittings nicely...The joints I have seen are tight and look like good tight fits.


----------



## te12co2w

Any time I've tried to order the more expensive fittings for smurf tube my 2 main suppliers try to down sell me to regular pvc fittings. They tell me they can certainly sell me the more expensive fittings, but "why?". I mostly have gone for the less expensive product and it has never been an issue with the inspectors here. In fact they don't even mention it.


----------



## randomkiller

With Carflex and smurf tube I will use what ever fittings are handy. Not to the point of using ABS dwv fittings for switch gear like I have seen in some pics on here.


----------



## raider1

Keep in mind that 356.6 requires Liquidtight Flexible nonmetallic Conduit and all associated fittings to be listed.

I don't know if the standard PVC fittings are listed for use with "carflex" brand LFNC.

Chris


----------



## Sparks 1942

itsunclebill said:


> If you do a bit or research on ENT you will find it is specifically sized to be used with glue type PVC fittings and is listed for that use. My only gripe with glue is the springy nature of the ENT will often pull out of the fittings till the glue sets hard. The good thing is the ENT glues into hubbed boxes for use in concrete and makes a leakproof connection.


 
You need the blue glue for ENT. Standard PVC glue is not approved.


----------



## Speedy Petey

Sparks 1942 said:


> You need the blue glue for ENT.


Well that should go without saying. I think Papa Smurf would be appalled to see clear glue on his tubing.:laughing:


I can honestly say I have never even touched a piece of ENT. To me it screams DIY and home center.


----------



## Bkessler

ENT has it's uses like in pour in place concrete.


----------



## excellencee

I've used ENT for low voltage before because the job specs called for it.


----------



## wire_twister

I used some ENT to run to a receptacle that the homeowner wanted in a vanity drawer. Appearantly she did not want to unplug the hair dryer or curling iron so the receptacle in the drawer was just the thing, leave em plugged in drop em in the drawer and close it up.(wait did I turn off that curling iron???)


----------



## itsunclebill

_To me it screams DIY and home center_

:blink: Petey, you gotta get that "blue=home center" thing off the brain. :no:


----------



## leland

itsunclebill said:


> _To me it screams DIY and home center_
> 
> :blink: Petey, you gotta get that "blue=home center" thing off the brain. :no:


 
Ya, Me Too. 


-wire_twisterI used some ENT to run to a receptacle that the homeowner wanted in a vanity drawer. Appearantly she did not want to unplug the hair dryer or curling iron so the receptacle in the drawer was just the thing, leave em plugged in drop em in the drawer and close it up.(wait did I turn off that curling iron???)
It was secured? right? Or a flex set up?


----------



## Speedy Petey

itsunclebill said:


> :blink: Petey, you gotta get that "blue=home center" thing off the brain. :no:


Well, it does look easy to use. Maybe I'll give it a try someday.


----------



## randomkiller

Speedy Petey said:


> Well, it does look easy to use. Maybe I'll give it a try someday.


 
And as we all know the true "home center" color is orange  .


----------



## itsunclebill

_And as we all know the true "home center" color is orange_

Comes in that color, too (and yellow and red - HEY, there's *2 *colors of blue). Also comes in gray with colored stripes (different brand) 

I've used it in rewiring several houses where running many cables in the walls would have been a real pain. I tend to think of it as custom NM-B with what ever number of conductors I need. 2008 NEC will allow it to be fished like NM-B (ughhhhh, not like that hasn't been done yet in a few places):whistling2: 

I also think the stuff is a godsend for slab work. Billions and billions of fittings available (well, a remarkable bunch anyway)


----------



## Southeast Power

Funny that people would think ENT is a lesser evil than Romex. 

Also, an interesting observation is that someone would rope a house and then think that back wiring devices is an inferior practice.

Then, wrap the device in tape and turn the ground up to make it a nice safe job.


----------



## Bob Badger

Good job dragging up two year old threads. :jester:


----------



## Southeast Power

Bob Badger said:


> Good job dragging up two year old threads. :jester:


What was the verdict? I searched it back from the RTU question. EXCUUUUUSE ME!


----------



## Bob Badger

jrannis said:


> EXCUUUUUSE ME!


No, you will be executed at dawn.


----------



## Southeast Power

OK Bob, What was the verdict? To glue or not to glue?


----------



## Bob Badger

jrannis said:


> OK Bob, What was the verdict? To glue or not to glue?


How would I know? I am just a uneducated rat.


----------



## Southeast Power

Bob Badger said:


> How would I know? I am just a uneducated rat.


You forgot the part about you being a Pear Shaped Carny .:laughing:

A quick google found the answer. Mechanical fittings..............


----------



## Bob Badger

jrannis said:


> You forgot the part about you being a Pear Shaped Carny .:laughing:


I was thinner ..........


----------



## grounditplease

The listing issue is the first thing to come to mind:}


----------

